# Cautious and Moderate Thanksgiving - March 15, 1672 Indulgence



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

On March 15, 1672 King Charles II issued an indulgence for Catholics and Dissenters which was later repealed. Some Puritans responded with a document which I believe was called "A Cautious and Moderate Thanksgiving for the Indulgence of 15 March 1672." I believe it may have been written at least in part by John Owen and was signed by other notables. Does anyone have further information about this document including where I might find the actual text?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2006)

Still researching...thinking out loud.

I found this comment here:



> When Charles issued his Declaration of Indulgence in 1672, Owen drew up an address of thanks. This indulgence gave the dissenters an opportunity for increasing their churches and services, and Owen was one of the first preachers at the weekly lectures which the Independents and Presbyterians jointly held in Plummer's Hall.



I am aware that John Brown of Wamphray wrote _The History of the Indulgence_, which might shed further light, but I do not have a copy. 

Alexander Shields wrote against the Indulgence in _A Hind Let Loose_ but did not reference the letters of thanksgiving.

I wonder if Gilbert Burnet's Histories might reference this document or maybe some of the Non-Conformist histories found here?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

From the _Dictionary of National Biography_ on Matthew Poole:



> He was one of those who presented to the king 'a cautious and moderate thanksgiving' for the indulgence of 15 March 1672, and hence were offered royal bounty.



From Peter Toon, _God´s Statesman: The Life and Work of John Owen, Pastor, Educator, Theologian_:



> In June 1670 Charles II entered into the secret Treaty of Dover in which he pledged not only his support for the French in the war with the Dutch but also his intention to declare himself a Roman Catholic at the first favourable opportunity.1 The nature of this treaty, one of the most discreditable instruments in the history of English diplomacy, made it imperative that Charles should do something to please both Protestant and Roman Catholic Dissenters; he knew that a war with the Dutch would be unfavourably received in the City of London by many merchants who had nonconformist sympathies, and he naturally wanted to alleviate the lot of Catholics. So it is no surprise to learn that in August 1671 "œseveral from the King from time to time have met Dr Owen."2 The result of these discussions, and of the more difficult ones with the Presbyterian leaders, was the famous Declaration of Indulgence issued in March 1672 on the eve of the war with the Dutch. On the 28th March two groups of Nonconformists thanked the King, whom they met in Lord Arlington´s lodgings.3 In the morning four Congregational ministers led by Owen rendered their thanks and Owen delivered a short set speech;4 in the afternoon it was the turn of the Presbyterians led by Thomas Manton.
> 
> 1Ogg, op. cit., pp. 338ff.
> 
> ...



From _The Correspondence of John Owen (1616"“1683) -- With an account of his life and work_ edited by Peter Toon:



> When the king eventually granted an Indulgence in 1672 Owen personally thanked him on behalf of his brethren in the following words:
> 
> May it please your Majesty,
> 
> ...



From Frank Bate, _The Declaration of Indulgence, 1672: A Study in the Rise of Organised Dissent_:



> Butler's work did not end here. He went amongst Nonconformists, emphasising the wonderful and gracious care shown towards them by Charles, and urging them to return him thanks and to make their addresses to the king.47 But the London ministers were divided in opinion.48 Some were prepared to set forth their appreciation of the king's loving kindness in terms hardly less extravagant than those of Wilde. Manton and his followers stood out for moderation in their language, 'lest parliament should fall upon them.' Finally they agreed: on March 28, introduced Arlington, they waited on the king to present this address, penned by Owen: --49
> 
> May it please your Majesty,
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is some additional information of interest concerning the 1672 indulgence.


----------

